# 02 rancher quit



## joby (Jan 5, 2010)

My 02 rancher just quit while riding yesterday.Was riding around camp just to run it and had to rope crank it due to dead battery.When i got back i let it run to charge battery and it quit. when trying to jump it off no neutral light nothing but it will turnover but no fire nothing.Where do i start? Fuses are good ,only light comes on is oil light like normal. Coil ? plug? I dont Know. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like the battery is just too dead to keep it running?


----------



## joby (Jan 5, 2010)

just put another battery in, no neutral light nothing but it does turn over.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Dumb question but I'm gonna ask it. You sure its in neutral? Also check plug wires to make sure they have a good connection


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you're trying to jump it off and still getting no neutral light then it sounds like you most likely have a electrical issue. Start by going over all of the bike and checking your connections (ie. CDI plug, Stator plug, and also the Neutral/Reverse/Oil sensor plug).

This will get you started.


----------



## joby (Jan 5, 2010)

Working on going over all electrical stuff now. Thanks guys


----------



## joby (Jan 5, 2010)

all connections seem ok. Still nothing.I have no idea where to go next.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you checked all fuses with a Ohm meter? If not, do so. I'm not understanding how your engine is turning over without a Neutral light??? The only way you should be able to this is with the "start in gear mod" or if your putting fire directly to the starter. If your problem is not in the fuses or conncetions your next step will be to replace the CDI.


----------

